# San Diego Bar Night!!!



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

It's about freaking time all the San Diego riders get together to have brew. This coming Wednesday lets meet up at the Whistlestop bar in South Park. This is for ALL riders to gather and be a community over beer.

We will also be playing the The Sisters Of Belleville which is a pretty cool animated film based around the Tour De France.

my shop Velo Cult will be sponsoring this also handing out prizes.

this will happen every first Wednesday of each month.

other cities have cool bar nights for riders and now SD finally does. it's a good way to get though the middle of the week. show up and dork out with bike people if you can.

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/Shop/belleville.jpg">


----------

